# Cox Trains



## Ellenshar (Jan 25, 2009)

You guys have been great so far!

Here are two more items from my father's collection - both in the Cox line. I just took pictures of the front of the box.
The # on the long box is #62309C. The side of the short box says: US Army, Flat car with truck and trailer, #615130.

I found a site that displayed these exact items, and the old catalogues, but that was all it showed. No year or other information was given. From what I can tell Cox is no longer in existence. 

Any info you have on these would be great?

Thanks again.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Cox was a huge player in the scale hobby market in the early-late '60's. They maketed gas airplanes, 1/24-1/32 slot cars and model trains.

I would consider them low-mid quality. Some were even toy like. I would not put them in the same class as Athearn, Roundhouse,con-Cor, Kato, or some of the others of the same period, but lower. 

Cox went out of business in the mid '70's, I believe.


----------



## Ellenshar (Jan 25, 2009)

Stationmaster, I just realized the torpedo must be in the wrong box. The box says "truck and trailer", but that isn't what is in the box.

I can't find a name on the torpedo. Could it just be a cheap toy?


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

A bit above a toy. A lower quality hobbyist train, would be a better description.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Ellenshar said:


> Stationmaster, I just realized the torpedo must be in the wrong box. The box says "truck and trailer", but that isn't what is in the box.
> 
> I can't find a name on the torpedo. Could it just be a cheap toy?


 
I think the torpedo is a V-2 Rocket. It is a little to big to fit in a sub.


----------



## Ellenshar (Jan 25, 2009)

*Cox Train*

Okay, I'm getting good at this.

First, it is a missile, not a torpedo (my mistake).

It is made by Bachmann and is called an "N RTR 52' depressed center flat w/missile USAF".

Any idea on the year though?


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Southern said:


> I think the torpedo is a V-2 Rocket. I it a little to big to fit in a sub.


There is a model of a flat car, Southern, that has the German Mark II or III torpedo. I've seen it at train shows. I did not realize that it was a Cox. My guess on the missile car is mid '60's-early '70's.

There are some that do collect only certain manufacturers and the piece could be rare. I am not a dealer, just a hobbyist. But, I have been to many train shows, from small local deals to the GAT shows. I could kick myself many times for the deals I've passed on.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

this is the one in Ellenshar post. I did not look at it close the first time. The USAF marking is a dead giveaway that it is a Missile.


----------



## Ellenshar (Jan 25, 2009)

*Cox Train*

Stationmaster, the missile is not a Cox - my father advised me it doesn't belong in the Cox box. He was just storing it in the box.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Still could be a Cox. My guess would be a Model Power or Life Like. Look at the bottom of the car, there may be a manufacturer noted there.


----------



## Ellenshar (Jan 25, 2009)

*Cox Train*

I have found this item. It was shown on Amazon and listed as a "Classic Silver Series rolling stock, Blackened metal wheels, Body-mounted E-Z Mate knuckle couplers, 
Multi-color military missle load". Described as a "Premium HO Scale Silver Series 52' Center Depressed Flat Car with Missile from Bachmann".

*However, I can't see the word "Bachmann" anywhere on it. If it was Bachmann, should it not be somewhere on the item?*
***
Also found this on the old Bachman product website:
U.S. Air Force (No.1225) 
One of four new rolling stock items added to the Bachmann HO-scale line in 1974 is the 52' Depressed Center Flat Car with Missile Load. Bachmann lists the car as being a Great Northern lettered item, though the catalog's flat is basic black with no printing on it in the '74 picture. Listed again in 1975 as a new item, this time out the flat is listed as being lettered for U.S. Air Force, though it appears to be the same undecorated flat from the 1974 catalog. The car carries a $4.00 suggested retail price in 1974.

*Question - the 1974 model looks like the one on Amazon, that appears to be new. The one we have is not red & yellow, but red & orange. Anyone know why that would be?*


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Maybe. Probably just says, "Made in China" or "Made in Taiwan". You MIGHT get $5-10 dollars for it. Maybe. I see them at the shows for that price. The higher prices usually go for lower. A lot of haggling goes on at those shows. Many dealers there mark high to give them some leeway to dicker.


----------

